# Latest Attempt



## Jrob (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, no matter what I do I can't get rid of the blue flash line on the pen. Oh I can but I have to go with one of the pre-set white balance modes and then the rest of the pic is just junk. Go to my album and check out last settings no flash. I set the white balance with no flash and took the pic with no flash. The shutter is set on 1/15, aperture is 7.1. I enhanced the pic just a tiny bit with brightness, I'm talking very little and that is all I did. Let's hear what you think.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 7, 2008)

The whole image seems way too light, so either you need to not brighten it or increase the shutter speed to 1/20.  It also looks slightly out of focus.  Are you using autofocus or manual focus?  You may also want to put the pen more parallel to the camera back.  The depth of field at this range is maybe 1" and probably quite a bit less.  Having the pen parallel to the camera back makes it easier to get the whole pen in focus.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 7, 2008)

Two suggestions about the blue flash line.  Cut a piece of very white paper about 2-3" long and about 1.5x as wide as the flash tube.  With the flash up, tape this so it covers the flash tube.  This will diffuse the light and make it less harsh.  The other suggestion is probably more important.  I don't know if you can or not, but if you can, decrease the power on the flash to 1/16 or even 1/32.  These two things together may take care of the blue coloration.


----------



## gketell (Jun 7, 2008)

And change your software.  Whatever you are using is seriously abusing your pictures.  
GK


----------

